# 1938 Hartford/ Columbia



## Jewelman13 (Nov 29, 2016)

Finally found a NOS tank with an original delta horn to complete my original 38 Columbia/Hartford badged


----------



## Dave K (Nov 29, 2016)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 29, 2016)

Wow! What a match. Where on earth you found that?


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 29, 2016)

Finally...looks good!

Sent from my QTAIR7 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Nov 30, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 30, 2016)

Whoah mama, that's a beauty!


----------



## Jewelman13 (Nov 30, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Wow! What a match. Where on earth you found that?




I found it in a basement of an old antique store 8yrs ago. It was sitting by an old oil tank behind a bunch of boxes next to it. It was covered with oil residue which help preserve the bike. I brought it up to the guy which didn't really care about it and he gave it to me for a damn good price. I've held onto this find since and recently found out Jerry Peters(Chestnut Hollow) had a NOS tank/horn sitting at his shop. It was meant to be.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 30, 2016)

Jewelman13 said:


> I found it in a basement of an old antique store 8yrs ago. It was sitting by an old oil tank behind a bunch of boxes next to it. It was covered with oil residue which help preserve the bike. I brought it up to the guy which didn't really care about it and he gave it to me for a damn good price. I've held onto this find since and recently found out Jerry Peters(Chestnut Hollow) had a NOS tank/horn sitting at his shop. It was meant to be.



That's awesome, I love stories like that, congratulations.


----------



## Junkhunter (Nov 30, 2016)

Beautiful.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Dec 2, 2016)

Finally the sun popped up this morning so I was able to take some natural light photos of this beautiful bike. I can't stop staring at it!


----------



## sludgeguy (Dec 6, 2016)

A beautiful bike!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 6, 2016)

FLAMBASTIC !!!!!


----------

